# Jailbreak sur plusieurs appareils..



## zonix (17 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je suis nouveau dans la famille Apple.

J'ai récemment acheté un Imac, un Ipad et un Iphone (oui je sais, j'abuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

Ceci dit, j'ai une question qui me turlupine l'esprit et à laquelle je ne trouve pas de réponse sur internet:

Comment  vont fonctionner mes appareils si je jailbreak par exemple mon Iphone  et pas les 2 autres ? Vont-ils s'entendre (Icloud par exemple) ou  faut-il que je jailbreak tout ou rien ?

Merci aux personnes qui  prendront le temps de m'aider, sincèrement, parce qu'honnêtement,  j'aimerais beaucoup jailbreaker mon Iphone, mais j'ai un peu plus de  craintes concernant l'Ipad et encore plus concernant le Mac App Store.

Aussi,  une application téléchargé sur Iphone jailbreaké fonctionnera-t-elle  sur un Ipad non jailbreaké (je me doute que non, mais je préfère  demander).

Cordialement
Joan


----------



## iceteax (17 Juin 2011)

> Bonjour,


Salut !!



> Je suis nouveau dans la famille Apple.
> 
> J'ai récemment acheté un Imac, un Ipad et un Iphone (oui je sais, j'abuse
> 
> ...


ho la classe  



> Ceci dit, j'ai une question qui me turlupine l'esprit et à laquelle je ne trouve pas de réponse sur internet:


on es sur internet aussi ici... donc c'est un peux contradictoire



> Comment  vont fonctionner mes appareils si je jailbreak par exemple mon Iphone  et pas les 2 autres ? Vont-ils s'entendre (Icloud par exemple) ou  faut-il que je jailbreak tout ou rien ?



pour ce qui es du cloud et ca n'es que purement mon avis sans avoir tester, il n'i auras pas de problème, un peux comme l'app mail ou les contact, ca ne posera pas de problème
c'est une fonction qui ne nécessite pas le jailbreak



> Merci aux personnes qui  prendront le temps de m'aider, sincèrement, parce qu'honnêtement,  j'aimerais beaucoup jailbreaker mon Iphone, mais j'ai un peu plus de  craintes concernant l'Ipad et encore plus concernant le Mac App Store.



Mais de rien, le jailbreak es quasi sure quand tu t'en tien a un bon tuto, que tu le lit bien, que tu prepare tout les bon fichier , qu'il ne te manque rien,  tu peux i aller!!
un ipad jailbreaker c'est le pied ! ! !



> Aussi,  une application téléchargé sur Iphone jailbreaké fonctionnera-t-elle  sur un Ipad non jailbreaké (je me doute que non, mais je préfère  demander).



alors tout d'abord, les app et tweak cydia ne ce synchronise pas "helas et tend mieux"
donc vers cydia aucun probleme.
par contre le téléchargement d'application via l'application instalo$$$ n'est pas tres legal...
ca bafoue les droit d'utilisateur et compromet la continuité du développement d'application.

enfin bon dans l'envisagabiliter  ou comme "certain" tu vas utiliser cette application pour télécharger du contenue disparu du store ou non disponible dans ton pays, il te faudra instaler APPSYNC dispo sur cydia qui permet de Synchroniser via Itunes tes application telecharger via INstaloos. qui permet aussi de ne pas crée de compte appleStore.

sachan que si avec le iphone jailbreaker et "appsyncké" si tu miroire ton iphone sur les autre ipad et compagnie tu te retrouvera avec les app de instaloos synchroniser mais ne fonctionnent pas. 

donc le mieux est de tout jailbreaké. c'est quand même plus simpa.





> Cordialement
> Joan



désoler pour les fautes.... et derien


----------



## zonix (17 Juin 2011)

Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Calderan (17 Juin 2011)

Il faut quand même préciser que le jailbreak n'est pas toujours évident.
Il faut être sûr du modèle exact d'iDevice que tu veux jailbreaker, trouver le bon outil, ...

Donc un conseil : renseignes toi vraiment bien avant de tenter quoi que ce soit.


----------



## Onmac (18 Juin 2011)

Salut ! 
J'ai mon iPhone 4, iPod touch 1G, iPhone 3G et iPad Jailbreaker et j'ai aucun souci. 
Je syncro les apps avec mon ordinateur sans problème. 
Ça va faire 1ans du jailbreak de mon iPod touch 1G, 4mois du 3GS, 1mois de l'iPhone 4 et 1 semaine de l'iPad, aucun souci depuis. 

Pour l'iPad et l'iPhone 4, comment faire apparaitre l'écran de mon iPhone/iPad sur ma HDTV par USB ? 

Merci


----------



## baptiste2097 (4 Juillet 2011)

télécharger des app avec installous... ça n'est pas "pas très légal", c'est illégal !


----------

